# Il ne veut plus s'allumer



## Margory_ (21 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous j'ai un petit soucis 
Cet après-midi mon iPad s'est déchargé et quand je l'ai branché il ne s'est pas chargé il ne cesse de se mettre sur la pomme puis de s'éteindre or, quand il est débranché il me demande de le charger
J'ai réussi a faire une restauration en le branchant a l'ordi mais depuis l'ordi ne detecte plus l'iPad et la je ne sais plus quoi faire j'ai eu un premier message d'erreur (le 9) puis un deuxième, plus complexe dont je ne me souviens pas 
s'il vous plait aidez moi....
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h31 ----------

Je précise que mon iPad n'est pas jailbreaké et que j'ai essayé de le passer en DFU


----------



## naas (21 Février 2014)

bienvenue 
sous garantie ?
charge via le mac/pc ou chargeur ?
_j'aimerais bien plus d'infos sur l'autre sacré message_


----------



## cillab (21 Février 2014)

Margory_ a dit:


> Bonjour à tous j'ai un petit soucis
> Cet après-midi mon iPad s'est déchargé et quand je l'ai branché il ne s'est pas chargé il ne cesse de se mettre sur la pomme puis de s'éteindre or, quand il est débranché il me demande de le charger
> J'ai réussi a faire une restauration en le branchant a l'ordi mais depuis l'ordi ne detecte plus l'iPad et la je ne sais plus quoi faire j'ai eu un premier message d'erreur (le 9) puis un deuxième, plus complexe dont je ne me souviens pas
> s'il vous plait aidez moi....
> ...





bonsoir 
IPAD lequel??? sous quel logiciel   sur pas de jailbreak 
car c'est un symptome de logiciel sur les iphones jailbreaker idem si la batterie arrive a zéro tu es obliger de refaire une mise a jour du logiciel je ne doute pas de ta bonne fois tu la acheter neuf avec facture?? quel modéle quel logiciel
et numeros de series


----------



## naas (22 Février 2014)

euh ....j'ai tous mes ibidules jailbreake et cela ne m'arrive jamais, donc pas d'accord.
Le jailbreak permet de faire ce que l'on veut, y compris n'importe quoi  :casse: 
numero de série en privé pas en public hein


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Février 2014)

Un retour chez Apple et c'est réglé non? Passe leur dire bonjour un samedi après-midi...


----------

